# hognose snake



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

thinking about buying my first hognose snake .

how are they as pets. are they an active snake, fussy snake, plain out boring like my pacman frog lol, skittish by nature and so on.

my question to you is. are they worth buying or will it just turn out to be another pacman frog (just there so to speak)


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i have 2 ...one was a force feeder when i got him but have a super nice temperment ... the other has a good temperment once its out of its cage and a crazy eater when ever food is around he strikes at anything. nice snakes though i really like them


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> my question to you is. are they worth buying or will it just turn out to be another pacman frog (just there so to speak)


If you're looking for an active snake in the hognose...keep looking. Hognose are right in line with ball pythons as far as activity is concerned. 
Want an active, handleable snake? Then, checkout the kingsnakes, corns, rats and milksnakes. They eat great ands will keep you entertained.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

here is some information that will help you all in aiding me.

i have a 20 gallon long with all the trimmings, under tank heater, overhead lamp, thermometer, water bowl, hide rock, screen top and reptile rug substrate (not that fake turf stuff) i'm not going to upgrade the aquarium so it must be able to live in a 20 gallon long permanently.

i was thinking about these

1-western hognose snake
2-emperor scorpion or two (would the rug substrate be ok for these guys)
3-skink (have not started sorting them out yet)

i'm not looking for a pet thats always on the go but god dam my pacman frog does absolutely $#!T shes just a blob with eyes

"Hognose are right in line with ball pythons as far as activity is concerned."

ball pythons are nocturnal. so just like every other kind of pet kept in an aquarium nocturnal or not, knowing when they'll most likely be on the move makes all the difference as far as activity goes


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Might aswell cross emperor scorpions off your list, they dont move around eaither. Ive had a pacman frog and emperor scorpions and my pac was way more entertaining if that tells you anything


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

All the answers you need are above.
I was looking into them last Fall....Not my thing right now anyway..very cool looking species


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

thanks guys for all your help.


----------

